# NY Bill A09340: Limit “Assault Weapon” Ammo Sales to 20 Rounds Every 4 Months



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A heads up for NY folks.



> PROVIDED, HOWEVER, THE SALE OF AMMUNITION FOR ASSAULT WEAPONS, AS DEFINED BY SUBDIVISION TWENTY-TWO OF SECTION 265.00 OF THIS TITLE, SHALL BE LIMITED TO TWO TIMES THE CAPACITY OF AN AUTHORIZED WEAPON OVER A ONE HUNDRED TWENTY DAY PERIOD.


NY Bill A09340: Limit "Assault Weapon" Ammo Sales to 20 Rounds Every 4 Months - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My gosh these people are dumb...
I can see the gun store ads now:
"Hi friends, do you own one of those evil black rifles that our governor has his panties twisted up about?
Did you lose your mind, and actually sign up with that dumb registry?
Are you hacked off about this asinine ammunition restriction to 20 rounds for your (air quotes)assault weapon(air quotes)?
Well friends, I have a solution for you! New in stock, this here (blah blah) bolt action rifle chambered in .223 will solve all of your ammunition problems.
Whenever you need to purchase more ammunition for your (air quotes)evil gun(air quotes), you can just tell the clerk it's actually for your bolt action hunting rifle.
Tada! All the ammo you can afford!
Friends, I know you're just itching to head on down to Pete's Discount Gun Emporium and Loofah Shop to pick up your brand new rifle.
Tell 'em Pete sent ya."


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This would be almost every center fire cartridge.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is always about control. Time for New Yorkers to step up and say no more.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Learn to load your own or drive to Pennsylvania.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The back door to gun control. If they know what ammo you bought, they will know what guns you have. Why is it so imperative that the gov know who is buying what? They have other plans that lay in the wait?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It is always about control. Time for New Yorkers to step up and say no more.


NYC has too many FSA people that is why we get dumb laws proposed by the crooks they elect. The People of NY would gladly cut the cancerous city from its borders if they could.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> The back door to gun control. If they know what ammo you bought, they will know what guns you have. Why is it so imperative that the gov know who is buying what? They have other plans that lay in the wait?


I am wondering when they will set up border control check points between the PRNY and PA


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Move South .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Get your ammo out of state. Just another stupid law.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Buy 2000 rounds for each rifle now.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

doesn't give an actual date of when it was submitted .... be willing to bet it was a late 2015 submital - nothing but an "end of the year" BS proposed law for her 2015 news letter ... 

it'll never get out of committee ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you suppose I could convince the clerk that I had a lever action 1911, . . . a pump action AR, . . . and a bolt action M1A?

Just wondering,..........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think the cold weather does something to the Yankees up north. Seems to be a lot of socialist/democrats up north.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I find it amazing that the uninformed populace of the US doesn't want their fellow citizens to possess
rifles or pistols or ammo for them. YET...WHEN CONFLICT BREAKS OUT THEY EXPECT THEM TO BE THE
BEST, MOST ACCURATE, WILD BILL, CARLOS HATHCOCK, SGT. YORK SHOOTERS ON EARTH!!

Don't they know that those guys didn't learn to shoot in the army?! They learned it starting as kids
with their .22's. I'm not trying to insult army training...it's REALLY GOOD! But the great shooters
all started YOUNG. I'd much rather be pitted against a fresh recruit who's never held a rifle than 
one who has been shooting since he was 7! 

And some probably began younger than that! Remember the famed "Green Mountain Boys"? Those
guys were born with a powder horn in one hand and a ramrod in the other.

Grim


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Do you suppose I could convince the clerk that I had a lever action 1911, . . . a pump action AR, . . . and a bolt action M1A?
> 
> Just wondering,..........
> 
> ...


I have a few straight pull bolt action ARs. They tend to keep the rounds expended count down. When I built my 17 Remington AR I used a .17 Hornet barrel from a Savage model 25. Machined it to take the AR barrel extension, rechambered it to 17 Remington and since there was no gas port in the barrel it makes a perfect bolt action gun in the AR platform. I have a couple of others made with green mountain barrel blanks chambered in .223 Wylde.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What a crock .....same as a ban. Not enough to even practice with. Get out while you can.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

With any luck they will forget to exempt the police ( like they did with the SAFE act). LoL

This isn't going to be enforceable and everyone knows it. The SAFE act had a ammo background check component in the law. They thought they would be able to use the NICS database and the Feds told Ny to stick it up their 4 th point of contact. Until NY can set up a database for ammo purchase background checks this crock of crap could never be implemented. The NYSP would have to set up border check points at the state lines. It would look like East and West Berlin if they ever hoped to get it to work.

if they do pass this law I will buy a chunk of land on the state line in PA and sell ammo.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I learned with a Crossman 760 in the 70's then competitively on an ROTC rifle team then I went to sniper school when I got the job. i also hunt my nertz off. I want errbody armed to the teeth!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A good reason to continue to stack it high, deep and wide.


----------

